# Bubbles on new tank



## poolguyjason (Jan 24, 2006)

I just set up my 125 gal tank, and there is tons of bubbles on all the glass and fake plants. Should I leave them there, or can I just brush them off. I added the proper proportions of all of the chemicals from Big Al's, so I don't know if thats what caused the bubbles. I know its not a problem, I just want to know if I can brush them off.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

they will eventially dissapear or you can brush them off, either one.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

just bubbles it will clear.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

YUp, will go away. One of the reasons is the pressure of the water if it's from tap. SOme other reasons to it too/


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They will go away in the next day or so. If you want to you can brush them away. What chemicals did you add to the tank?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

As what others say, it will go away! Not a problem! But if you would like to wipe it off its ok but why bother? :fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah I second that question, what chemicals did you add to the tank?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

bubbles are normal when you pour fresh water in the tank. the water is under pressure in your water tank and pipes and has extra air dissolved in it. once the preassure is released when it comes out of the tap, the extra air dissolved in the water is released as tiny bubbles that cling to everything. they will not hurt your fish.


----------



## poolguyjason (Jan 24, 2006)

I added the 2 chemicals that Big Al's gave me for priming the aquarium. They told me which 2 I should be using.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

The bubbles are from the pressure being released getting the water through the tap. Not a problem.

What specific chemicals did you use...some are not as functional as they say and lead to a false since of cycling your tank instantly.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

poolguyjason said:


> I added the 2 chemicals that Big Al's gave me for priming the aquarium. They told me which 2 I should be using.


Which two? I'm curious? Was one of them "cycle".


----------

